# Fishy Fishy



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

So I got a good one Sunday morning, nice chrome buck, got a picture with the cell phone that came out great but when emailed its fuzzy...Is there a way to get picture from cell phone to here? I'm way more computer illiterate than slowdrift.:lol:


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Aaron here is your photo - such a nice Au Sable steelhead! Picture was super low res and that is as clear as I could get it.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

My wife told me to bring a camera, next time I'll listen...


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

dont you hate it when there right


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Real Nice!!


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice fish 4lb..


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

4lbtest said:


> So I got a good one Sunday morning, nice chrome buck, got a picture with the cell phone that came out great but when emailed its fuzzy...Is there a way to get picture from cell phone to here? I'm way more computer illiterate than slowdrift.:lol:



I would say better fisherman than Shawn too but I still want him to like me... Kidding Shawn.. Nice fish. 


And you guys wonder WHY we have to tell you things over and over and over again. 


*BECAUSE WE ARE RIGHT! :coolgleam:coolgleam*


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

It's about time, nice fish...


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow... I'm gonna go with the crowd and say: "Nice Fish"!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Grandma was smiling on you Sunday.


----------



## iamafishnfool (Mar 22, 2007)

Kelly,

It wasn't the resolution of the picture. It was the artwork you had to work with. hehehe That's what Arron sees when his landing net is half full, everything is fuzzy to him.


All jokes aside NICE FISH BRO!!!!!!

I should be up this weekend, Arron how may weisers is it going to take to get your hole?


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice steelie.....making me drool......


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

iamafishnfool said:


> Kelly,
> 
> It wasn't the resolution of the picture. It was the artwork you had to work with. hehehe That's what Arron sees when his landing net is half full, everything is fuzzy to him.
> 
> ...


Photo is fuzzy because I had to photoshop fish into Aaron's hands! I'm just kidding - that was a nice fish he caught. Would have loved to see it with a good picture. 

Nice to read good posts today! I do apologize for my very poor choice of words in yesterday's posts - especially to you Herb. 

Calling for some warm rain and hopefully some good fishing this weekend on the Au Sable!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ready4pullback said:


> Wow... I'm gonna go with the crowd and say: "Nice Fish"!



I'll go against the grain, and say, "you are bragging about THAT puny thing?" Oh, wait, that is bigger than all the Steelhead I have caught from the river in the last few years. Really nice fish. Good to see some adults (fish) around.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> Photo is fuzzy because I had to photoshop fish into Aaron's hands! I'm just kidding - that was a nice fish he caught. Would have loved to see it with a good picture.
> 
> Nice to read good posts today! I do apologize for my very poor choice of words in yesterday's posts - especially to you Herb.
> 
> Calling for some warm rain and hopefully some good fishing this weekend on the Au Sable!


 Just a bump on the road to the same goal Kelly. Besides once I fished with Aaron I new I'd be marked for life. On my way to the river I'm after a big male, I got an idea where he is.:coolgleam


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Oct 25, 2006)

That's a REALLY nice Cromer! Glad to see a big mature Steelie from the Ausable! Probally the biggest i've seen from there in years. Way to go!


----------

